# Salmonids on the bead....



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Just returned from my most recent junket in Alaska. Was able to get 2 days fishing in on the last two Fridays. Both trips were resplendent with fish&#8230;..I caught 35 to 40 each trip but had issues of being anywhere from moderately to extremely aggravated with my guide and friend of 22 years (I guess that would be the DocEsox Irritation/Aggravation Scale).

On the 19th I headed down to the Kenai River after Dennis, my guide, had called and asked if a friend could ride along&#8230;..sure I love fishing company. Karl was a very nice guy and his cheery attitude kept me from wanting to choke Dennis a few times.

We met at the launch on a rainy, low clouds, never stopped raining kind of yucky day&#8230;&#8230;but hey, the fish don't really care because they are already wet.



Besides raining the water was off color (well, more so than normal) and it was running extremely high (normal about 4,000 cfs&#8230;.this day 9,500 cfs). We could rarely beach and shore fish as the water was into the trees. We began slowly with several fish around the first island, none very large but then saw only one or two little fish for the next 3 hours. We finally swung through a whole we refer to as "The Lunch Hole"&#8230;..not because we lunch there but it is a big bear favorite. Finally latched onto a nice rainbow&#8230;..you'll notice many of the pics have fogging and wetness&#8230;..it was really raining.



Again very slow fishing for another3 hours but some great kayaking water&#8230;.





Shipped a fair amount of water and had to pump the drift boat out 4 times during the day. My aggravation was getting peaked at this point because we were fishing a great deal of dead water for long periods of time. When the water gets this high all the salmon carcasses, and those still laying are usually within the last half mile or so of where the mouth dumps into Skilak Lake. This was obvious as all the other guide boats that day went screaming past us to get to the lower part. Anyway we pulled over for an excellent shore lunch of fresh halibut and a dolly I bopped on the head and while getting ready to move on I caught another nice bow nearly under the boat.



As we FINALLY got near the best fishing (with only a few hours left on a 12 hour day) the river splits and we took the smaller left braid as it is usually great fishing and not so much water. We pulled over at one of the good areas and banged right into about 20 mixed dollies and rainbows&#8230;.this buck was gorgeous&#8230;.



A blunt nosed female bow&#8230;..



But it was pouring so hard I didn't want to get my camera out for anymore pictures. We continued out float and on the last ½ mile must have caught 40-50 fish&#8230;..still pouring&#8230;..here's one of the better dollies and the biggest bow of the day&#8230;.





As we drifted the last fishable spot&#8230;&#8230;as two weeks previously&#8230;..I caught the largest and last fish of the day&#8230;&#8230;age has to bring some kind of luck&#8230;.



This is the picturesque lake not being so picturesque as we motored 75 minutes to the get out&#8230;..through the rain and gathering cold. Nice trip in spite of the weather.



Brian


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Mega cool! Well worth the wet I'd say.------SS


----------

